# Trivia 10/24



## luckytrim (Oct 24, 2018)

trivia 10/24
DID YOU KNOW...
After four wars with neighboring countries, Israel’s land area  tripled in
size.


1. Who was appointed the first female Attorney General of the  United States?
2.  Who was appointed the first female Secretary of State of  the United
States?
3. What does the term N.P.K. stand for ?  A farmer would  know...
4. Name the world's largest Gulf...
5. When referring to the Christian Bible, the Antediluvian  period begins 
with Creation and ends with what event?
6. Benzene and 1,3-Butadiene are examples of carcinogenic  compounds released 
from vehicles which do not have a catalytic converter. Which  group of 
organic compounds do these belong to?
7. What is the last book of the Old Testament?
8. Which area of the world did the herb rosemary originate  from?
  a. - South America
  b. - Northern Canada
  c. - Asia
  d. - The Mediterranean

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In America today, we produce twice as much as we did in 1984,  but we do it 
with half as many workers.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Janet Reno
2. Madeleine Albright
3. Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium
4. Gulf of Mexico
5. the Great Flood
6.  Hydrocarbons
7. Malachi
8. - d

CRAP !!
In America today, we produce twice as much as we did in 1984,  but we do it 
with ONE-THIRD as many workers.


----------

